# Who's getting the best head? Alvin, Simon, or Theodore?



## Diabeetus (Sep 19, 2019)

Considering this is the greatest philosophical argument of the century, I'm surprised there's not a thread on here. I value the opinions of my fellow autistic Kiwis, we're obviously geniuses.


Spoiler: NFSW








Personally, I think Theodore is getting the best head. He's fucking _yelling_ at Eleanor sucking him off, it doesn't even matter that Alvin's "doing the Jordan". Theodore is _bursting everyone's eardrums_. 

I don't think Simon's getting very good head at all, to be honest. It looks like it hurts. He's trying to pull his rat dick away from Jeanette, that looks horrifying.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Sep 19, 2019)

I refuse to participate with this vile abomination.


----------



## Chichan (Sep 19, 2019)

This is disgusting beetus... Also canonically aren't they children? Your guess is probably the most accurate. Now I am gonna go find Dr. Evil and have my eyes lazer beamed.
Edit: There is another fucking thread with this same question WTF!!!???? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/who-is-getting-the-best-head.61408/


----------

